# Utility costs in Spain



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello

I'm trying to find out what the utility costs are in Spain.

I know they differ in different regions.

I've done a Google search for electricity, but can't find anything that tells me how much per kilowatt is charged.

I know a re-connection to a property for electricity can range between 90 - 200 euros (from what I've read).

I managed to find a company that provides electricity for the area of Castille La Mancha (the house is in Cebolla), but they don't show energy prices.

Can anyone give me a rough idea what it costs?

I know it differs from household to household, depending on what appliances your using.

Also, I couldn't find the same information for water charges!

Thanks

Gabriel :ranger:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our electricity is €1.14 daily. We do not have or need any heating whatsoever, neither do we have or need air conditioning. Electricity is our only source of energy.

However this is the Canary Islands where due to only 7% purchase tax, most things are far cheaper than Iberian Spain.

Water 10 euros a quarter, we do not have a pool, the Atlantic is close by.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

mr_madonna007 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm trying to find out what the utility costs are in Spain.
> 
> ...


Well the price depends upon your contracted power supply. If you are over 10kw then you have to have a contract with one of the power companies, but if you are under 10kw you can use the TUR ( tariff of last resort) and the price is controlled by the government, although it will be increasing from the 1st January 2013. As its controlled the prices are the same with each company for the TUR, but over 10kw it's a free market (generally more expensive). To give you an idea I have 9.2kw and am on the day night tariff, where the price per kwh is cheaper between 10pm and 12pm ( 1 hour later in summer). I am currently paying just under 18cents for the expensive period, and just under 6 cents for the night period. The day night is much more efficient if you manage it properly. My average split over 4 years is 35% at the day rate and the rest at the night rate. On top of the kw prices quoted there is a standing charge (mine is about €15 a month) , plus an electricity tax of 4.864%, and the iva (vat) of 21%.

Assuming you know your post code you can find the different supplier and their prices here

http://www.comparador.cne.es/comparador/index.cfm?js=1&e=N

Water is slightly different, and it depends where you live. I live in Valencia where the water supply is no problem and there are no shortages or restrictions ( we can fill our pool from the mains, whereas in the south in some areas you have to use a tanker- which is expensive). My water bill is probably about €60 a quarter, except in summer when the garden needs more water, and the pool needs topping up, so it's about €80 for the summer quarter.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Our electricity is €1.14 daily. We do not have or need any heating whatsoever, neither do we have or need air conditioning. Electricity is our only source of energy.
> 
> However this is the Canary Islands where due to only 7% purchase tax, most things are far cheaper than Iberian Spain.
> 
> Water 10 euros a quarter, we do not have a pool, the Atlantic is close by.


Que ?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Que ?


Those are our water & electricity charges.


----------



## mr_madonna007 (Sep 17, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> Well the price depends upon your contracted power supply. If you are over 10kw then you have to have a contract with one of the power companies, but if you are under 10kw you can use the TUR ( tariff of last resort) and the price is controlled by the government, although it will be increasing from the 1st January 2013. As its controlled the prices are the same with each company for the TUR, but over 10kw it's a free market (generally more expensive). To give you an idea I have 9.2kw and am on the day night tariff, where the price per kwh is cheaper between 10pm and 12pm ( 1 hour later in summer). I am currently paying just under 18cents for the expensive period, and just under 6 cents for the night period. The day night is much more efficient if you manage it properly. My average split over 4 years is 35% at the day rate and the rest at the night rate. On top of the kw prices quoted there is a standing charge (mine is about €15 a month) , plus an electricity tax of 4.864%, and the iva (vat) of 21%.
> 
> Assuming you know your post code you can find the different supplier and their prices here
> 
> ...


CapnBilly the link you sent was very helpful... thank you so much.

It was easy to use, and was able to roughly work out how much electricity I would use per year and how much it would roughly cost.... brilliant! :clap2:

In regards to the cost of water, hopefully I'll be able to find a similar link.

Thanks again

Gabriel :yo::xmastree::xmassnow:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Those are our water & electricity charges.


Yes I'm sure they are, but the OP lives in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

playamonte said:


> Yes I'm sure they are, but the OP lives in Spain.


Well, I thought I did too

Hang on a minute, Croydon is not yet part of Spain!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Well, I thought I did too
> 
> Hang on a minute, Croydon is not yet part of Spain!


some of us aren't convinced that the Canaries are ............................


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Our electricity is 0.146E / kWh. Bit of a nightmare trying to work out how much we pay a month due to Endesa estimating the usage every second month :noidea:. I would say we pay about 250E a month on average - bit more in the summer and less in the winter. This is perhaps a bit higher than some partly due to having our own well and the pump from the water tanks to the house. On the plus side we pay nothing for all the water we use - which is just as well :spit:.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> some of us aren't convinced that the Canaries are ............................


Geographically we are part of Macaronesia, politically we are still part of previously colonised Spanish territories. However there are many here who would willingly secede from the union with Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> Well the price depends upon your contracted power supply. If you are over 10kw then you have to have a contract with one of the power companies, but if you are under 10kw you can use the TUR ( tariff of last resort) and the price is controlled by the government, although it will be increasing from the 1st January 2013. As its controlled the prices are the same with each company for the TUR, but over 10kw it's a free market (generally more expensive). To give you an idea I have 9.2kw and am on the day night tariff, where the price per kwh is cheaper between 10pm and 12pm ( 1 hour later in summer). I am currently paying just under 18cents for the expensive period, and just under 6 cents for the night period. The day night is much more efficient if you manage it properly. My average split over 4 years is 35% at the day rate and the rest at the night rate. On top of the kw prices quoted there is a standing charge (mine is about €15 a month) , plus an electricity tax of 4.864%, and the iva (vat) of 21%.
> 
> Assuming you know your post code you can find the different supplier and their prices here
> 
> ...


useful link. in the moving to spain folder many thanks
:clap2:


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

el romeral said:


> Our electricity is 0.146E / kWh. Bit of a nightmare trying to work out how much we pay a month due to Endesa estimating the usage every second month :noidea:. I would say we pay about 250E a month on average - bit more in the summer and less in the winter. This is perhaps a bit higher than some partly due to having our own well and the pump from the water tanks to the house. On the plus side we pay nothing for all the water we use - which is just as well :spit:.


I have to say that sounds a lot. I thought mine was high at around €150 a month, and that includes using aircon units for heating during the winter. 

I can't believe your pump costs that much, unless its a very very big pump because its a deep well. For example I have a 1 hp pump for my pool, which pumps the water up about 8 metres, and can circulate 50 m3 of water in about 12 hours ( I.e all the water in an 8 x 4 pool). If I ran it for 12 hours every day it would cost about €1.20 ( at your rate) per day, as its only 650 watt. At my rate it would cost 72 cents because I'd run it overnight. Are you sure you're not pumping water for the whole town.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

CapnBilly said:


> I have to say that sounds a lot. I thought mine was high at around €150 a month, and that includes using aircon units for heating during the winter.
> 
> I can't believe your pump costs that much, unless its a very very big pump because its a deep well. For example I have a 1 hp pump for my pool, which pumps the water up about 8 metres, and can circulate 50 m3 of water in about 12 hours ( I.e all the water in an 8 x 4 pool). If I ran it for 12 hours every day it would cost about €1.20 ( at your rate) per day, as its only 650 watt. At my rate it would cost 72 cents because I'd run it overnight. Are you sure you're not pumping water for the whole town.


It sometimes seems like we do! The well pump costs about 50E a month in the summer. It is a much heavier duty pump than the one for the 10x5 pool. It sits 130 m down in the well and pumps the water up and then 100m along to the water tanks. Every time we run a tap the other pump kicks in to move the water from the tanks to the tap. We must be Endesa's best customer - we have no gas.
Makes me laugh as the elderly Spanish couple whose land joins ours have lived there 35 years and have not paid one euro in electricity. They have no meter - only a pirate connection from the nearest pole!


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, that's one deep well, no wonder you're using so much power to pump it out.


----------

